# Cold Smoked Help Needed



## sqwib (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys, cold smoked some fish this weekend, anyhow its not good (texture thing), flavor is OK but it's like eating a gummy worm.

Does anyone have any ideas on recycling this into something else like a seafood gumbo or something.













20121005006.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 12, 2016


















20121005018.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 12, 2016


















20121006006.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 12, 2016


















20121006051.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 12, 2016


















20121006060.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 12, 2016


















20121007087.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 12, 2016


















20121007093.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 12, 2016


















20121008045.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 12, 2016


















20121008048.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 12, 2016


















20121008063.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012


















20121008066.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012





Updated 2016/07, sorry I'm Late, just found these pics, I did not care for the raw fish TEXTURE and took the advice of SMF members and Fried the fish, results were pretty good, not earth shattering but pretty good. When I can get my hand on some Mackeral I'll hot smoke some and refrigerate to serve cold.













20121012006.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 12, 2016


















20121012021.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 12, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Oct 9, 2012)

SQWIB, morning.... It looks raw.....  What finished product type were you looking for ??   You might put it back in the smoker and bring to 140 IT to firm up the meat...  If you were looking for a true cold smoke... Slice it thinner and re smoke for a week (ON/OFF smoke) to get it dehydrated and like chewable shoe leather.... If it has cure and about 2% salt, you should be good to go on any of the above.....  Dave


----------



## roller (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes it looks raw that's the mussy texture. If it had enough smoke on it then I would finish it off on the grill with some butter and lemon...


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> SQWIB, morning.... It looks raw.....  What finished product type were you looking for ??   You might put it back in the smoker and bring to 140 IT to firm up the meat...  If you were looking for a true cold smoke... Slice it thinner and re smoke for a week (ON/OFF smoke) to get it dehydrated and like chewable shoe leather.... If it has cure and about 2% salt, you should be good to go on any of the above.....  Dave


I have no idea but Dave's advice sounds good.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes it is raw, cold smoked for 24 hours, I have thin Snapper Blue filets in the back on the first picture, I will try it on the grill or a quick pan fry.

The snapper blue filets aren't too bad.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> Yes it is raw, cold smoked for 24 hours, I have thin Snapper Blue filets in the back on the first picture, I will try it on the grill or a quick pan fry.
> 
> The snapper blue filets aren't too bad.


I was thinking it looked raw too - once you cook it that texture should improve a lot


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 9, 2012)

I am guessing you were going for a Lox kind of effect? If so then DaveO has you on the right track. I believe they cold smoke the raw fish for a week or more (depending on the fish), but I bet that stuff would cook up real nice in a pan... and taste great to boot!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 9, 2012)

A firm fleshed fish like that needs to be sliced literally tissue paper thin when cold smoked.


~Martin


----------



## sqwib (Jul 12, 2016)

Updated the thread, sorry it took so long, just found these pics to post.


----------



## weensnbeans (Jul 13, 2016)

kudos for a 4 year smoke!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 15, 2016)

weensNbeans said:


> kudos for a 4 year smoke!


Yeah, I'm slacking


----------

